# water agitation



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

would i be fine with just two fx5s for surface agitation. I was going to bring the water level down to were its right above the four outlet spouts so its blowing towards all the water for agitation purposes would this work fine instead of power heads so i wont have a bunch of stuff running. Do some people do this for this reason because i always see people not toping off there tanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im guessing it would work unless its a monster tank 
what size tank?


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> im guessing it would work unless its a monster tank
> what size tank?


its 135g long


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tiran said:


> im guessing it would work unless its a monster tank
> what size tank?


its 135g long
[/quote]

2 fx5 would probqably be good since they each do about 900gph right?

i would mayby put one input on each side of the tank and both outputs together on the same side


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Just having "XXXX" filter does not really say much about surface agitation. the return of a cannister could be placed low in a tank and surface agatation would be minimal. all the water current would be under the surface leaving the surface still. (such as in my 20L with my XP1)
If the return is placed high in the water or slightly above the water you would create a great amount of SA. So if you doln't already have a and FX5 and you don't need additional bio/mech filtration. Save your money. If all you're going for is creating more surface agitation you can do that much cheaper by either rearranging how your return goes into the tank or with a small powerhead placed at the top of the water. 
Again the turnover rate of the filter has nothing to do with the amount of surface agatation it creates. adding another 900GPH filter to that size tank might create overwhelming current. 
Aiming the return towards the top of the water would also help to create more surface agatation.


----------

